# What's a good systemic fungicide?



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

What is a good one to use? Also should I wait till after it finishes flowering? It is in spike now. 

Thanks all


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 7, 2017)

What's the issue that you are having?


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

Something bacterial in the leaves. The bottom leaf turns yellow than brown. I know they normally do this but it's been happening a lot lately.


----------



## Ray (Jul 7, 2017)

It is important to actually know what you are battling. A fungicide will not cure a bacterial infection.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

I'll post some pictures in a bit


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 8, 2017)

Ray said:


> It is important to actually know what you are battling. A fungicide will not cure a bacterial infection.



Exactly!

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but are the leaves yellowing on a previously bloomed out growth? Honestly, from the first picture, it doesn't look like a fungal problem to me.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 8, 2017)

No it has not bloomed yet. Honestly I'm not to sure what is happening I was just gonna try systemic to see if if it helps. I do have a bacterialicide I could use too.


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2017)

I cannot see the images, so this is a shot in the dark, but you might consider a copper-based treatment like Phyton 27, as it is systemic and topical, and a bactericide and fungicide.

Some plants are sensitive to it (mostly dendrobiums, tiny pleurothallids,and some species with thin leaves), so follow directions carefully.


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 8, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> No it has not bloomed yet. Honestly I'm not to sure what is happening I was just gonna try systemic to see if if it helps. I do have a bacterialicide I could use too.



In all honesty, in the picture it looks like the oldest leaf on the oldest growth. To me, it looks like it's shedding it, or perhaps stressed... possibly from putting energy into flowering.

It does not look like any infection to me, but photos can be deceiving. Ray might be correct and his suggestion might work.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 8, 2017)

I think I will just leave it for now. I plan to repot it after it flowers.


----------



## JAB (Jul 8, 2017)

Do you dose yourself with heavy duty antibiotics when you see a little red bump on your arm?? No? Then why take that approach with anything else living? 
Your brown leaves are old ones. Not necessarily indicative of a problem. 
Even if their is a problem you want to identify EXACTLY what it is before trying to treat it. No reason to expose your plant, nor yourself for that matter, to any kind of 'cide' if not needed. 

JAB


----------



## troy (Jul 8, 2017)

It looks like sinescence, give a nice dose of epsom salts, it looks void of magnesium, and the sulphate will boost the plants immune system


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 8, 2017)

troy said:


> It looks like sinescence, give a nice dose of epsom salts, it looks void of magnesium, and the sulphate will boost the plants immune system



Good advice!


----------



## emydura (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, it just looks like an old leaf dying off, which is completely natural.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2017)

emydura said:


> Yes, it just looks like an old leaf dying off, which is completely natural.



X2


----------

